# FreeBSD boot up failure



## hrsahu (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi All,
I am facing a boot up issue for FreeBSD.
Background  -
> There was no other operating system
> I used 100GB of space for FreeBSD 8.2 installation  from 160 GB Hard disc space.
> It was booting properly and FreeBSD was working properly.
> But after installing Windows XP in the remaining 60 GB of the space, FreeBSD stopped working.
> I did not able to use a FreeBSD and XP and two different boot up.
> But I didn't touch FreeBSD partition while installing Windows XP.

Now I am not able to boot from FreeBSD. 
Could you please guide me how to repair this boot issue?

I tried to fix boot issue using FreeBSD 8.2 Live CD, but I could not do it properly.

Please help me on this.

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2013)

Why did you install 8.2? It's end-of-life and should not be used.

I think the easiest to fix would be to install EasyBCD. That will use the Windows bootselector.


----------



## hrsahu (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi ,
Thanks a lot for this reply.
I found this EasyBCD is a paid one.
Could you please suggest me any other way to get the 8.2 FreeBSD?

Regards


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2013)

They should also have a free version. I've used it before to dual boot Windows 7 and FreeBSD.

Another option is to boot the FreeBSD install again and choose the Live or Fixit option. I'm assuming you used the 'traditional' MBR partitioning. 

`# boot0cfg -B ad0`
(That assumes your disk is ad0)

See boot0cfg(8) for more info.


----------



## hrsahu (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your help.
It worked for me.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 15, 2013)

EasyBCD is free "for personal, non-commercial use".  Go to http://neosmart.net/EasyBCD/.  At the bottom of the page is a Non-Commercial box with a Register button.  Click that.


----------

